# THSL Saddles



## SouthernTrails

Looks can be deceiving :lol:

I give them a little credit at least the said it was made with Water Buffalo, have you ever smelled the leather they use? or worse yet, know what they use to cure the leather with?

I would avoid them and look for a good used American Made Saddle if that is your budget.


.


----------



## pgang

I figured that for 200.00 they could not be that great but I need a inexpensive saddle to use a a rescue that I volunteer at. I have my own horse and right now I use some ones saddle that they are not currently using. I would like to get my own but dont want to spend a hole alot right now. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails

For the purpose you mentioned, you might look for an Abetta Cordura or a Bighorn Cordura, used and in good shape they go for about 125.00 to 150.00.

What seat size and what tree size do you need, I will look around some sale sites and see if I can find anything.


.


----------



## iridehorses

In the $200 and below budget, I would look at used. In that price range anything new is nothing I would put on any horse I rode. The leather and tree on a saddle like that is very suspect and certainly will not hold up. You simply can't produce a good saddle in that price point. 

As SouthernTrails said, look for a good used American made saddle. The quality is astronomically better.


----------



## pgang

A 16" seat and SQH bars I think would be best since that would fit more horses?


----------



## iridehorses

The seat size is what fits you but the bar size is very dependent on the body style of your horse. My advise is not to buy a saddle if you don't have a horse to put it on.


----------



## pgang

I have a TB that I ride now that is staying at the rescue. I just dont know how to tell what bars I need.


----------



## iridehorses

A TB can be a difficult horse to fit but I've posted this method before and highly recommend using it when looking for a saddle. Short of taking your horse to a tack shop or having a pro come over to fit him, this is the method I use:



> Go to the hardware store and get about 4’ of 12 or 14 gauge house wire (the kind electricians use to wire a house) and cut it in half. This was written for Western saddles but the principle is the same for English or Australian.
> 
> Take 2’ and shape it over your horse’s withers. Take the other 2’ and shape it over the center of his back.
> 
> Carefully take the wires and trace the inside of the wire on a heavy piece of cardboard (or poster board if you have it). Cut out the cardboard shapes and take them to the saddle shop to fit against some saddles.
> 
> This part is Western: Keep in mind that QH bars in one saddle may not be the same in another brand. There are no standards for saddle trees so each manufacturer has his own idea what dimensions make the designations.
> 
> As for you, your bum should not be squished against the cantle, it should have a little room at the top and there should be about 4" of space between your tummy and the swell.


----------

